# installing a scanner



## Dropkickmurphys

hi, i have a fiarly old TINY scanner, but i dont have an installastion cd for it and i cant find a driver on the web, is there any way i can use it??


----------



## elmarcorulz

have you tried pluggin it in? it should be just plug and play, windows has its own program


----------



## atomic

What model?  By any chance FU661E, Tiny FU621D (Primax), FU318D or Tiny FU661E?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

if u cant find it at the manufactuers site, then try pluggin it in or something. should be plug and play.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

its a Tiny FU621D


----------



## Talent

To quote atomic 





> What model? By any chance FU661E, Tiny *FU621D * (Primax),


 He seems to know the answer as he gueesed your model. Best thing to do would be to PM him to continue this 
regards atomic


----------



## mapollo

I too have a Tiny (Primax) scanner that I have never been able to get working in Win XP. So obviously I would be interested in any solution.


----------



## atomic

i have the driver right here on my hard drive  ...if you have msn yahoo or aim i could send it you or even email it to you.


----------



## HelloThere

atomic said:
			
		

> What model?  By any chance FU661E, Tiny FU621D (Primax), FU318D or Tiny FU661E?



I have a FU661E, without the installation disk and I really need it. Would you be able to send it to me please????????


----------



## Tapir

here is one.  carries the usual warning:

http://www.driverfiles.net/Scanners/Other-Companies/fu621d/download/page,show,24122,438,11,.html


----------



## Rex Sara

Has anyone found an XP driver for the FU621D scanner?
I've been told the XrxFTPLt.exe is no good.
I would be very grateful for any help.


----------



## elmarcorulz

nearly all scanners for xp are plug and play


----------



## bluto2

*Try this*



			
				mapollo said:
			
		

> I too have a Tiny (Primax) scanner that I have never been able to get working in Win XP. So obviously I would be interested in any solution.


Sorry but i havn't read past here yet,but my brand new HP scanner would not work with XP drivers till i said i was a 98/me in compatability mode.
You do need a twain software to capture it.


----------



## Rex Sara

Thanks elmarcorulz - actually I am trying to sort this out for a friend at a distance, and will get him to connect his scanner again and see what happens.
Thanks bluto2.
I know how to set compatibility mode for an application, but please how do you set it for a driver?
Regards


----------



## mapollo

Rex Sara said:
			
		

> Has anyone found an XP driver for the FU621D scanner?
> I've been told the XrxFTPLt.exe is no good.
> I would be very grateful for any help.



Yes I have an XP driver that works (for me) for the FU612D scanner...Post here or PM me for details....


----------



## hackang

www.mydrivers.com
chinese website
have the most dirve,if you don't understand chinese,i can help you
tell me the type of you scanner


----------

